
$2B lawsuit claims Apple Watch idea was stolen - himom
https://www.cultofmac.com/423187/2-billion-lawsuit-claims-apple-watch-idea-was-stolen/
======
himom
Given she lives in Detroit and her house is worth <$40k USD, I’d say this is a
desperate lawsuit of someome whom had an “idea” but failed to execute, but
still thinks they deserve money for doing nothing.

[https://www.trulia.com/p/mi/detroit/15745-winthrop-st-
detroi...](https://www.trulia.com/p/mi/detroit/15745-winthrop-st-detroit-
mi-48227--2050800411)

